# Floor Joists Confusion



## El Ducci (Dec 2, 2018)

New floor joists over basement, 2x10 floor joists over 6x12 LVL center beam. Was expecting contractor to overlap the joists over LVL beam. When I arrived at job site, the joists have been butted end-to-end over LVL beam with a short piece of 2x10 "sistered" to one side of the abutment. Is this code compliant/will it pass inspection? Appreciative, ED


----------



## ICE (Dec 2, 2018)

Lots of extra work. If done correctly it should be okay. Solid blocking should split on a tight seam.


----------



## El Ducci (Dec 3, 2018)

Much Thanks Ice


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Basic framing, IRC R502.6.1: Floor joist from opposite sides should over lap a minimum of 3-inches and be nailed together with a minimum of 3 nails. The other ends of the FJ can have a minimum of 1.5-inches of bearing on a sill plate.

If end butted, ICE stated, a splice block is required and can be metal or wood. If using wood it is most common to see a floor joist cut-off being used as the splice and is required on one side, both sides, up to you. Again as ICE indicated this is a more costly form of construction, more labor and material is being used to do it this way.

*Beams* supporting the FJ's require a minimum of 3-inches of end bearing support.


----------



## El Ducci (Dec 3, 2018)

Great info here. Appreciate you Pc1.


----------

